
Yes, All Women - smb06
https://medium.com/@sashaperigo/yes-all-women-d25d8402f0a7
======
fritzw
The bro who hits on, and strikes out, fist bumps is ok in my book, it was an
honest appeal to date. It went down like the Hindenburg. He tried to move on.
She's holding on to it, though it seems innocent. The rest of this is
terrible. I can't believe... I believe all of this is. I know all of these
people. These are 'dudes' you and I know, neighbors, co-workers, roommates....
family members. Is the solution just "hey bro, STFU!"?

~~~
thatfrenchguy
Three words here: Not at work.

~~~
Kpourdeilami
Exactly it is extremely unprofessional to do that when you see a co-worker for
the first time, especially when they're only an intern and there's a major
power difference

